# Ducky...Heart of a hawk!



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, everyone who answered me, thankyou...'Ducky' (that's what we've named the baby pigeon!), seem's to be going strong...Now on baby bird formula, spreading his wing's a lot now, how ever he still doesn't have hardly any feathers on his body really, can anyone tell me if that's normal? He's about 3 weeks, his wing's are feathered nicely....He certainly knows my voice now and we talk quite often(haha). Ducky has now also started pecking at the box, does that mean he could be ready to go onto grain? Have put some wild bird's food in with him just in case, should I do that? Apart from me, he also has a very unusual friend who is my cat 'Coco'!! She started sitting next to me whilst I fed him and now she get's into the box and lays down with him! He snuggles besides her and they sleep a little, then she up's and goes! I do leave him closed in alone at night though, wouldn't leave her alone with him, just in case, but with me around, the pair seem to becoming life long friends!! Carli x


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Carli...It sound like Ducky may have canker, which is very common as nearly al pigeons carry canker in their bodies. It can be treated easily with metronidazole or spartrix. You can find it on line at pigeon supply on line. Where do you live so we can direct you to the one nearest you?


----------



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

*Ducky*

Thanks for replying...I live in Spain, but we do have a Maxi Zoo here that I bought the baby bird formula from, I guess they'll have something for it...When I was there I did see an awful lot of medication and anti-parasite locions and stuff....Is 'Canker' harmful to humans? I have a 6 year old.. Thanks again Carli x


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Carli...I wouldn't worry about your son getting canker, or yourself. As always, wash hands after handling Ducky or any other animal. You may be able to find metronidazole at your pharmacy. If so, please ask here before giving it to Ducky so we can help you determine the correct dose.


----------



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

*Ducky*

Charis, Thanks for getting involved.....It's not the first time I've found birds, but they've always been older than Ducky, so he's a bit more of a challenge! He has started having an interst in bird seed if I put it in my hand he does try to peck at it but hasn't quite got it yet so I'm still hand feeding him...If he does start on grain, I've heard I'll have to keep on hand-feeding him for a week or so...My husband laugh's at me now because wherever we seem to go stray, lost or abandoned animals find me!! In Spain at the moment there is a bird flu, so he's a little more concerned now about this baby pigeon, I have done research and everyone says that the chances are VERY slim of catching anything, as you said, washing your hands should be enough... Thankyou so much again, I really appreciate your knowledge on the subject..I will keep you posted..... Carli x


----------



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

P.S 

Can you chat on here?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think so.

España! . Great bands there.

You can get Metronidazole at fish stores too. Or, try asking for "carnidazol" which is the generic name of Spartrix.

I wouldn't be concerned on you catching any disease from a pigeon. I'd be more concerned about avoiding people HAHA (remember the swine flu psychosis?).


----------



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

I will go to the farmacia tomorrow, if I can get it , what are the doses for a pigeon of abot 4 weeks now?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

crivasjames said:


> I will go to the farmacia tomorrow, if I can get it , what are the doses for a pigeon of abot 4 weeks now?


It depends on the weight. If you have a kitchen scale and can weigh Ducky in grams that would be great. If not, we will still help you figure out a dose.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

If you don't have a scale you could ask a vet or something. I did and they didn't charge me for just weighing them xD. I don't think you'd be able to get it there though, I don't think they are used in humans. At least here farmacias are human only.
Don't you have any fish store near you? I live in a smaaaall city and I have like three fish stores, LOL. In which part of Spain do you live?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pawbla said:


> If you don't have a scale you could ask a vet or something. I did and they didn't charge me for just weighing them xD. I don't think you'd be able to get it there though, *I don't think they are used in humans. At least here farmacias are human only.*Don't you have any fish store near you? I live in a smaaaall city and I have like three fish stores, LOL. In which part of Spain do you live?


Metronidazole is used for humans too, although the pills are usually bigger mg and need to be cut down more.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it?
So metronidazole is used for everyone xD. Dogs, people, pigeons, fishes...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pawbla said:


> Is it?
> So metronidazole is used for everyone xD. Dogs, people, pigeons, fishes...



It sure is.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

crivasjames,

Just off the top of my head ... maybe check with Myriam (PT member *myrpalom* ).

She has the pigeon shelter Lapalomatriste in Belgium, and spent some time in Spain.

Send her an email or private message. She will probably be able to give you useful info on getting pigeon meds in Spain.

(She is also on Skype).

(There are other PT members in Spain, but don't have contact info directly at hand right now).

Larry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

So? How is the bird?


----------



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

I took him to the vet, and it seems I was wrong about his age, he was actually younger then I thought when I found him, no canker, perfectly healthy, and now he is starting to grow feathers on his body! He is taking a while to grasp the pecking though, still hand feeding, but leaving grain in his box too, he grabs the seeds, but doesn't seem to have enough stregth to break them yet...He's fine...Sorry it's taken so long to put up a new post, been really busy... Carli x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

crivasjames said:


> I took him to the vet, and it seems I was wrong about his age, he was actually younger then I thought when I found him, no canker, perfectly healthy, and now he is starting to grow feathers on his body! He is taking a while to grasp the pecking though, still hand feeding, but leaving grain in his box too, he grabs the seeds, but doesn't seem to have enough stregth to break them yet...He's fine...Sorry it's taken so long to put up a new post, been really busy... Carli x



Just a quick comment...what TYPE of seeds are you trying to feed him? Pigeons don't "break" seeds, nor should the grain/seeds have hard shells on them.

SOOOOO glad to hear all is going well and NO canker!!

Please keep us updated!! Sending ALL OUR BEST to you and Ducky!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------

